# Rick89 Recomp/Lean gains/Bodybuilding Log



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well sure most already know me on here, competing strongman,new journal with change in direction due to a number of factors Ive taken a break from strongman for time being as I lost passion and cant really get motivated for it althouhg I know this will return for sure, recently had a break from training, beliveed it would do me some good as got alot on in my life at the moment but It made me worse and most days have been spent with 1-2 meals max and lareg amounts of beer and a general sens of going down a bad path lol so thought was time to get some focus and structure back in my life before self destruct

lifts are

deadlift 310kg

overhead clean and press 140kg

squat 250kg

front squat 180kgx2

bench 170kg

new goals for time being will be leaning out and building muscle as oppose to strength, see what can do with new style of training I would imagine fast recomp gains, will be posting weekly update to make me eat well all week knwoing ive got to lol

Goals would like to be around 16-16.5 stone with abs (12%bf or so)

Diet will be high protein.mod carb/mod fat....carbs around training other meals pro fat, more fat less carbs on rest days

protein from lean mince/eggs/chicken/nuts/fish

carbs from oats/rice./spuds

fat from oils/fish/nuts

will do cardio 3-4 times a week and will be eating super clean with one cheat/high carb day every sunday

advice and support much appreciated as always and look forward to pics next week


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Be good to see how you get on mate, good luck with it :thumb:

ps..subbed


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Be good to see how you get on mate, good luck with it :thumb:


thanks mate should be kick uo the bum knowing i need to do weekly check in pics

currently sitting around 18 stone so way to go yet


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck with new plans Rick you know you've got it in you!


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

always see you posting on here ,your a big strong lad .

good luck with your lean out buddy and i hope your love for strength returns ..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gd luck m8, with ur strength and strongman background u should be high repping some big numbers for big size!!

Have we got start pics?? Lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks lads means alot the support

training will be push/pull/legs with DC/pwer type stuff involved


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck mate, followed your last journal and thought I hadn't seen you much recently.

Hope everything sorts out soon mate!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Gd luck m8, with ur strength and strongman background u should be high repping some big numbers for big size!!
> 
> Have we got start pics?? Lol


should be but will be tough on my fitness at first lol

havent really but same as avi pic, around 18 stone running 1ml test 300 for since aroun mid april irrc


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Go on mate go for it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck Rick:thumbup1:

I have a few 'issues' too lol that are pushing me in a similar direction to you atm. Dropping a bit of weight and adding a bit of muscle, although I may well do a bench press comp in the foreseeable future. Be good to see your progress with this.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good luck Rick:thumbup1:
> 
> I have a few 'issues' too lol that are pushing me in a similar direction to you atm. Dropping a bit of weight and adding a bit of muscle, although I may well do a bench press comp in the foreseeable future. Be good to see your progress with this.


Thanks buddy I hope your well  and the issues dont hinder you too much

This is as much as journal for my mind as my body at this moment in my life


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well had my last blow out last night big bottle of wiskey with diet coke, woke up hungry rough and dehydrated, went to gym fasted and had a cracking session lol ?? :confused1:

Pull Session

rack deadlifts (18 inch)

warmup then work set of 300kg for 12 reps ...PB

Hammer grip chins

bwx6

bw+20kg x8/2 then dropped the weight and did 2 more rest pause

preacher curls ezy bar

20 per side x 10/2 rp

15 per side for 12

hammer rope curls 1 x 20

back and biceps were blitzed reckon should easy hit 20 inch arms in decent shape when back on cycle now that Im focusing on them


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

....amazing lol!!! Gd work


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lol at 300kg foe 12.

I couldn't even roll that across the gym floor 12 inches ffs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Lol at 300kg foe 12.
> 
> I couldn't even roll that across the gym floor 12 inches ffs


This is what i mean, just think of the numbers he can be repping, hes gna be a monster....even more than before


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers lads, dont forget it rack deads not from floor

will try to get it to 15 reps next session

should put me in a great place when start my cycle in september


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> This is what i mean, just think of the numbers he can be repping, hes gna be a monster....even more than before


hopefully 

slow and steady I think for time being though


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers lads, dont forget it rack deads not from floor
> 
> will try to get it to 15 reps next session
> 
> should put me in a great place when start my cycle in september


It's still 300kg for 12 mate... racks or not its still impressive


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, be interesting to see how you get on, may do something similar next year....................


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Look forward to this mate .

all the best buddy .


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

diet looks spot on mate u will get what u want, mental going and hammering the pull session with no food in you and after drink. i couldnt do it lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, be interesting to see how you get on, may do something similar next year....................


cheers buddy, needed some time out of strongman mentaly not with it at the moment, will be back though and better than ever


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Look forward to this mate .
> 
> all the best buddy .


cheers mate means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> diet looks spot on mate u will get what u want, mental going and hammering the pull session with no food in you and after drink. i couldnt do it lol


thanks mate, training and diet wont be far off your current style as I apply all of Jordans theories in gym and diet

holding a far bit of water and fat currently will be happy to shift it slowly and really work hard come cycle in september


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

whats are peoples thoughts on cardio ??

in regards to best style for recomp without sacrificing muscle and recovery

30 mins pre brekkie at 140?? 3-4 times a week??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> whats are peoples thoughts on cardio ??
> 
> in regards to best style for recomp without sacrificing muscle and recovery
> 
> 30 mins pre brekkie at 140?? 3-4 times a week??


Event training ... U might as well!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Event training ... U might as well!!


Something I have thought about deffo, light medleys, tyre flipping etc, good call mate deffo worth a think

gonna get some heavy bag work, skipping, drills etc in but need to work up to my fitness is terrible at the moment


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed again mate. Good luck!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Subbed again mate. Good luck!


cheers mate different goals at the moment health being priority


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> whats are peoples thoughts on cardio ??
> 
> in regards to best style for recomp without sacrificing muscle and recovery
> 
> 30 mins pre brekkie at 140?? 3-4 times a week??


I keep meaning to add in a little cardio on non training days but never seem to quite get round to doing so:whistling:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate different goals at the moment health being priority


Yeah I can see that. Looking forward to seeing where you go with it!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I keep meaning to add in a little cardio on non training days but never seem to quite get round to doing so:whistling:


lol tell me about it mate, finding myself blowing out my a$$ after compounds over 8 reps haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> lol tell me about it mate, finding myself blowing out my a$$ after compounds over 8 reps haha


Well I'm determined to get down to 105kg so we'll see how far I can get without cardio first but I really need to add some in for health reasons too tbh...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I recon you should keep cardio to non training days and do it fasted and defonately HIIT 20 mins


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I recon you should keep cardio to non training days and do it fasted and defonately HIIT 20 mins


Thanks mate will do exactly that then


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in for this mate, you're a big ****ing unit 

Don't seem that outta shape anyway and you're strength has always impressed me. Like you said I think with how strong you are you'll find great success quickly with the new/different type of muscle stimulation. I love push/pull/legs but prefer it run EOD for ever so slightly higher frequency but then it depends on how well you recover etc.

Cardio I agree non-training days at first but don't agree with HIIT for big guys, especially seeing as you've never done it. I think starting at 20-25mins steady state would be more than adequate, I only ever have done standard treadmill inc walking as cardio and it's always worked for me. Progression from there is added time to same amount of sessions or added frequency same time.

Anyway rambling, best of luck will be watching


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Subbed...

Good luck with your goals mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> I'm in for this mate, you're a big ****ing unit
> 
> Don't seem that outta shape anyway and you're strength has always impressed me. Like you said I think with how strong you are you'll find great success quickly with the new/different type of muscle stimulation. I love push/pull/legs but prefer it run EOD for ever so slightly higher frequency but then it depends on how well you recover etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot buddy means alot from a competitor like yourself

I hope so I aim to lift heavy still fro more reps, lov vol high frequency as you say, want everything hit twice in 10 days, once start on cycle may even reduce volume more but higher intensity rest pause etc, will still try keep elements of power work in there with dynamic work and stuff and may even get stronger with added muscle and more regimented food and recovery etc being more thought over

on the cardio front i think your right and will so this with first session being tmoz

thanks again mate keep popping in as it helps massively getting advice from guys like yourself


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> Subbed...
> 
> Good luck with your goals mate


cheers fella means alot hope to keep everybody from getting bored

will vid some lifts next week and get some piccies up lol, will feel strange doing pics haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today session , wasnt feeling good but wen tok when got in there although heat zaps me quick

legs

squats

warmup x loads

work set 180kx12..easy not a pb but felt could of got more if had spotter and also fitness was better which will be soon, will get this to 20 then add weight will vid next session

leg press

warmup then

work set 7 plates a side x 20,, will get this to 25 then up weight

glute ham raises with slight assistance up from bottom 3 sets of 6

one set of 20 ham curls nto sure of weight

done, felt good not stong but not too shabby considering the lack of effort as of late, on cycle i want 200kx20 squat

mrs 24 birthday tonight so may have one last drink lol, then up early to collect an atlas stone for the garden, determined to be one of the best stone lifters at the welsh next year


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

my legs are really skinny so hope this bodybuilding training will help and get me a 300k squat when full froce in stongman next year


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bit late but subbed

Good luck on your path to the top


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mygym said:


> Bit late but subbed
> 
> Good luck on your path to the top


cheers buddy means alot


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks alot buddy means alot from a competitor like yourself
> 
> I hope so I aim to lift heavy still fro more reps, lov vol high frequency as you say, want everything hit twice in 10 days, once start on cycle may even reduce volume more but higher intensity rest pause etc, will still try keep elements of power work in there with dynamic work and stuff and may even get stronger with added muscle and more regimented food and recovery etc being more thought over
> 
> ...


If you find twice weekly sessions both heavy hard to recover from which you may with how strong you are, a good idea is to have two workouts for each body part and run them alternately. One with the low rep heavy training and forced/rp stuff/drop sets and one with higher rep slightly higher volume and supersets/tri sets or dynamic work. Hit every range then. Just a way of mixing it up!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> today session , wasnt feeling good but wen tok when got in there although heat zaps me quick
> 
> legs
> 
> ...


What machine do you use for the Glute hams? Mine has no specific machine for it that doesn't bollocks my knees


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> What machine do you use for the Glute hams? Mine has no specific machine for it that doesn't bollocks my knees


I have no machine either pal, i use a lat pulldown seat/station for legs then lower torso away from it and give myself a little push up with arms for assistance then slow negative back down

today was rubbish still got very little motivation currently

push

incline steep hammer press work set was 4 and half plates per side for 8/1

incline smith work set 120x6/2

pin press 90kx6/2 drop to 80kg then 2 more

really couldnt get focused today and everything felt heavy should of been alot better rep number but hey ho

tmoz is pull might do some deadlifts from floor


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Rick, good to see the enthusiasm has come back mate, good lifting also. I'll be following. BTW, where's the pics :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

get this back up and running, sacked it off as due to certain reasons cycle was postponed so did some smolov type stuff while still on cruise eating was crap

started cycle sunday which is test e, prov, adex, diet has been perfect since hoping to get bodyfat down and build muscle and squat 265, deadlift 320

today session was

squat

warmup then 250x2pb

speed squats

100k+30kg bands at top 7 sets of 3

saftey bar squats as to grass

100kx3 sets to failure

diet was

1-whole eggs and almonds, 3000mg vit c, 3000mg omega

2-chicken white spuds, brocolli

3-pre workout, coke and chocolate bar

4-post workout recover shake and some ice cream

5-maxckerel, tomatoes and salad

6-will be whole eggs and cottage cheese

still need some work need more proteina nd some itnra shake, cardio at 6 am tmoz and pull session later that day


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great work there mate:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers Ming looking at possibly doing a small meet for fun and pb's in december hoping to compete in 100-110 class


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice squats on fb buddy .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Nice squats on fb buddy .


cheers big man going well, going back to 5's and triples for abit and lots of volume then back down towards low reps in 7 weeks or so


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rather you than me haha .

im changing to ffront squats and speed ddeads for a bit soon


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> rather you than me haha .
> 
> im changing to ffront squats and speed ddeads for a bit soon


im thinking of doing more fronties myself alternating sessions between front and back

thinkg they carryover massively to stones and log cleans, and build more quad muscle in general

got myself some bands so going to try some on deads soon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> im thinking of doing more fronties myself alternating sessions between front and back
> 
> thinkg they carryover massively to stones and log cleans, and build more quad muscle in general
> 
> got myself some bands so going to try some on deads soon


yeah i agree with that mate its where the power off floor and jerk power comes from and im a better front ssquatter than back so i might add in rear box squats after speed deads just to keep back squats in but focus on fronties more


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

should probably change this log title to powerbuilding as im not really training much like a bodybuilder at the mo lol, eating like one though for recomp

today was

deads from 19inch blocks

60x3

100kx3

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

260kx1

280kx1

300kx1

320kx1

340kx1

360kx1

safety bar good mornings with bands

60k +30kg bands at top x 8

70k =3-kg bands at top x6

tbar rowsx3

chinsx3

done vids to come later of deadlift had plenty more there but left some in me , want to pull this from 17 inch soon


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not long til you get that from floor


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> not long til you get that from floor


that like me lifetime goal before i die buddy haha

320 from floor ill be more than happy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> that like me lifetime goal before i die buddy haha
> 
> 320 from floor ill be more than happy


you not far off already lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was log yoke and stone nothing overly interesting as i dont do much event work.........stones went ok....Failed first two attempts as I dont really do any stones in training so need alot of work on technique , kept sliding on my t shirt once took it got much better grip and went,did few runs with other stones too, as you can see lot of fat to shift LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good vid rick seeing you do well certainly motivates me .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Good vid rick seeing you do well certainly motivates me .


cheers buddy ive had plenty that from the likes of you, ming and other certainly helps when you feeling drained and fcked

things will pick up again mate  well earned rest and fod for you tonight


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lots of beer is being had


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Lots of beer is being had


haha good man you deffo earned it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

fcked up today was supposed to be rest day but got bored lol

deadlift

100kx3

140kx3

180kx1

220kx1

260kx1

280kx3,,,,,,,,,was meant to be 5 but form went and was too tired

suppose i deserve it for not sticking to the plan and the build up we got planned lol

squats tmoz morning with the mrs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

are you filming tomorrows squats :whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> are you filming tomorrows squats :whistling:


Lol she wont let me yet few weeks into training and she will haha

she not trained in around 12 months so wants to get back into and our youngest is in pre school now so plenty time during the day, she isnt looking to compete in anything just for general shape and fitness but think she could pull a fairly good deadlift is she wanted to train for it she got really strong back for her size and no training


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Lol she wont let me yet few weeks into training and she will haha
> 
> she not trained in around 12 months so wants to get back into and our youngest is in pre school now so plenty time during the day, she isnt looking to compete in anything just for general shape and fitness but think she could pull a fairly good deadlift is she wanted to train for it she got really strong back for her size and no training


iirc she is rather fit


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great session with the mrs this morning

worked up to 220kx8 squat pb with some more there in the tank

rest tmoz


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> great session with the mrs this morning
> 
> worked up to 220kx8 squat pb with some more there in the tank
> 
> rest tmoz


That's good weight she must be strong lol.

Good session m8.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> That's good weight she must be strong lol.
> 
> Good session m8.


lol thanks buddy, Im still not happy my legs are really skinny and need alot more mass on them and i need to get this fat down


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> lol thanks buddy, Im still not happy my legs are really skinny and need alot more mass on them and i need to get this fat down


Have ur goals changed at all since the start of this journal?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Have ur goals changed at all since the start of this journal?


ye and no

i had time out of here as cycle got held back a few more weeks and focused on strength a little longer on my cruise

Im now on cycle but strength is going up and im enjoying it alot, but also hate being fat with very little muscle mass

ahh fck it i dont know i just want to be big lean and strong bit much to ask for though haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> ye and no
> 
> i had time out of here as cycle got held back a few more weeks and focused on strength a little longer on my cruise
> 
> ...


I wouldnt mind being either lol, furry muff. Your pushing such high numbers that to get lean ur bound to sacrifice some strength really.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I wouldnt mind being either lol, furry muff. Your pushing such high numbers that to get lean ur bound to sacrifice some strength really.


I know I just dont know which i want more lol

earlier in year i got down to 16 stone had abs through but felt tiny, now im strong as fck again but feel fat lol cant win


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I know I just dont know which i want more lol
> 
> earlier in year i got down to 16 stone had abs through but felt tiny, now im strong as fck again but feel fat lol cant win


It is a headfcuk mate and I am exactly the same.

DL : 280 * 3 and SQ : 220 * 8 is extremely impressive indeed!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I know I just dont know which i want more lol
> 
> earlier in year i got down to 16 stone had abs through but felt tiny, now im strong as fck again but feel fat lol cant win


16 stone with abs, hardly shabby lol. im 14.5 stone with (very slight outline, very slight) top abs lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> It is a headfcuk mate and I am exactly the same.
> 
> DL : 280 * 3 and SQ : 220 * 8 is extremely impressive indeed!!!


cheers mate means alot, i am deffo getting stronger

to be honest your lean anyway so look good and strong great balance mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> 16 stone with abs, hardly shabby lol. im 14.5 stone with (very slight outline, very slight) top abs lol


i know mate but as HG said its a mental thing, ill keep plodding on i need to get my act together and hit some proper numbers 300 squat, 350 dead etc

im going to clean my diet right up include more cardio and start using GH for the first time at the end of this month


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> i know mate but as HG said its a mental thing, ill keep plodding on i need to get my act together and hit some proper numbers 300 squat, 350 dead etc
> 
> im going to clean my diet right up include more cardio and start using GH for the first time at the end of this month


U got the drive when ur heads in the right place m8, i got faith in u.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate means alot, i am deffo getting stronger
> 
> to be honest your lean anyway so look good and strong great balance mate


Morning mate,

Stop progressing so fast, I'm trying to catch you 

Lean - when I breathe in!! I hold my fat inside so you can see the abs but belly sticks out. My mate, when getting changed for gym, stated "you have a six pack but on top of a barrel " - I was going through a monster Guinness phase though.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

was supposed to be pressing today as you all know ive done too much heavy deads and squats and events in last few days, arrived and the mrs wanted to deadlift so silly me went even though felt fcked still and knees in agony LOL...ps need to teach her to slap properly haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> was supposed to be pressing today as you all know ive done too much heavy deads and squats and events in last few days, arrived and the mrs wanted to deadlift so silly me went even though felt fcked still and knees in agony LOL...ps need to teach her to slap properly haha


Loving the missus slapping and feeding you the sniff mate. Also love the smashing down the weight at the end, we have to put down our weights quietly as there is an office below!!

Nice lift BTW.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

form has actually been good recently on dead but totally went to **** today for some reason lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Loving the missus slapping and feeding you the sniff mate. Also love the smashing down the weight at the end, we have to put down our weights quietly as there is an office below!!
> 
> Nice lift BTW.


cheers pal form went, think i need to teach her to slap harder hehe


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

then did some deadlift with bands and squats with bands for speed work

very happy with today


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice lifting Rick:thumbup1:

That pal of yours would put me off lol...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Nice lifting Rick:thumbup1:
> 
> That pal of yours would put me off lol...


Lol I havent watched it with sound my speakers broke on pc

very pleased with hitting this milestone meant alot to me worked my nuts off for that


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Lol I havent watched it with sound my speakers broke on pc
> 
> very pleased with hitting this milestone meant alot to me worked my nuts off for that


LOL. It's not just the shouting He's way too close for comfort imo:laugh:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> LOL. It's not just the shouting He's way too close for comfort imo:laugh:


ahh right lol thought you meant the guy filming haha i see


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's probably just me mate. I don't like human spotters. If I fail I just dump it on the bars


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

yesterday was overhead

strict standing

barxload

barxload

30kxloads

60kx6

70kx5

80kx5

100kx6 x5 sets

some dbell

done, back is destroyed from speed deads with bands deffo going to include them more than heavy sets


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just caught up on this, subbed!

I want a back like yours and a mrs like yours


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Just caught up on this, subbed!
> 
> I want a back like yours and a mrs like yours


cheers fella and lol yes she a keeper been together going on 8 yrs now with two kids, makes me 8 meals a day, amazing cook and amazing in the sack lol

back on sunbject

yesterday was rest day and today might be but might go and do some deadlifts if feel strong later, wanted to hit some big reps on squats tmoz so may save my energy

diet ahs been perfect last two days if can stick this out will get in good shape aswell as strong which would be nice


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick session actually went ok surprisingly as was pretty tired but diet has been very good , change of plan deadlifts with si (wales strongest man) tmoz night and events with him saturday so big food now


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dude how's things? U in a better place now?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Dude how's things? U in a better place now?


Hey Queenie hope your well 

A million times better thanks for asking I was going to inbox saying thanks for all the support , little things go along way and was a real big help at the time

take each day as it comes and seems to be on the right track so far 

although it does seem to of rekindled my love for strength training so im strong,big and fat again :-( lol title of journal needs scrapping


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I'm so pleased to hear that  truly.

Now crack on!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm so pleased to hear that  truly.
> 
> Now crack on!!


Thanks alot its actually quite unreal how much you mindset can change so drastically Im on top of the world at the moment and stronger than ever mentally and physically

thanks again hope your well Illl have to have a nosey in your log see how life is treating you 

well guys had a heavy few days training and diet has been perfect feel like superman on this cycle(week4 now iirc) and still got bits to add into the mix yet 

friday was deads

deadlift

60x10

100x10

140x5

180x3

220x2

220x2

260x3

270x3

280x2

Reverse band deadlifts

220x1x5

260x1 for 5-6 sets

Low row 4 sets worked up to a full stack for 10 reps

wide grip pull ups

6reps

6reps

6 reps

6 reps

Saturday was...

Events at DL Fitness with Simon Johnston, vinny and Harry

Frame carry

140x40m

220x20m

260x20m

300x15m

300x15m

Yoke

160x20m

240x20m

260x20m

300x20m

Stones

100-120

100-120

100-120-170

100-120-170

170x1 to 52 inch (estimate)

100-120-100-120-100-120 with no rest like circuit type thing we did

Hussafell stone

120kg x40m x 3


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

loving training again starting new journal soon run up to wales strongest man 2014 time to get serious


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.walesstrongestman.com/ricky-may/


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> loving training again starting new journal soon run up to wales strongest man 2014 time to get serious


That looks like some serious stuff on saturday well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> That looks like some serious stuff on saturday well done! :thumbup1:


cheers buddy

Ive got my serious head back on now, had few issues this year that fcked it all up for me but all sorted now time to lift big


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Great attitude and yes do go and look  you'll be pleased with my deadlifting this weekend


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Great attitude and yes do go and look  you'll be pleased with my deadlifting this weekend


thanks, your right will have look not being ignorant just not here much tbh , what did you deadlift


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> thanks, your right will have look not being ignorant just not here much tbh , what did you deadlift


105kg 

Huge achievement for me!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

very tired today but hit numbers needed to so not too fussed, everything felt slow though knnes sore aswell

squat]

barxloads

60kx5

60kx5

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

230kx5..PB...

safety bar

65kx8

105kgx8

145kx1

185x8

leg press x 2

one arm dbell

50kx3

55kx3

60kx8...default pb as never done it poerly, felt easy but lungs gassed wanted 12


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> 105kg
> 
> Huge achievement for me!


wow awesome number what BW at?

Looking awesome in your avi, i need to catchup got long read ahead of em haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> wow awesome number what BW at?
> 
> Looking awesome in your avi, i need to catchup got long read ahead of em haha


Hmm currently 68kg so I guess not that impressive lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm currently 68kg so I guess not that impressive lol


dont knock yourself its huge number and personal best so brilliant

i focus on beating "me" fk what others lift aslong as your always improving then its going right trust me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good lifting rick :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good lifting rick :thumbup1:


cheers buddy today wasnt feeling good lol but got what i needed done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy today wasnt feeling good lol but got what i needed done


thats the important bit mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> thats the important bit mate


deffo mate going to be smarter now hit numbers i need to, no maxing out singles at all until i need to , lots of speed work, bands and lots of recovery focus

want to add some GH in for general well being, sleep, recovery but not sure wether the cash justified unless go with chinese generics but from what i gather theres no decent ones about so too big gamble

insulin deffo goin in next week or week after body needs maximum recovery now feeling sore alot lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> deffo mate going to be smarter now hit numbers i need to, no maxing out singles at all until i need to , lots of speed work, bands and lots of recovery focus
> 
> want to add some GH in for general well being, sleep, recovery but not sure wether the cash justified unless go with chinese generics but from what i gather theres no decent ones about so too big gamble
> 
> insulin deffo goin in next week or week after body needs maximum recovery now feeling sore alot lol


insulin will make a big difference mate you`ll feel much better recovered .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> insulin will make a big difference mate you`ll feel much better recovered .


deffo mate , smashing bcaa's now and protein is big through day so eb the icing on the cake with a few meals and post workout now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> deffo mate , smashing bcaa's now and protein is big through day so eb the icing on the cake with a few meals and post workout now


are you gonna use fast or long ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> are you gonna use fast or long ?


fast, only have access to fast to be honest and have used it pre wrokout for a week and enjoyed it, didnt do any longer due to time and work couldnt fit it in but can now

slow is something i will use in future for sure though

what you think??? meals and post or just few big hits through day (brekkie lunch Post etc)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> deffo mate going to be smarter now hit numbers i need to, no maxing out singles at all until i need to , lots of speed work, bands and lots of recovery focus
> 
> want to add some GH in for general well being, sleep, recovery but not sure wether the cash justified unless go with chinese generics but from what i gather theres no decent ones about so too big gamble
> 
> insulin deffo goin in next week or week after body needs maximum recovery now feeling sore alot lol


I think that the Chinese GH is sh1te imo, I would stick to IPAM from Dat's board (any pointers needed, PM me).

I've used loads of slow slin and like it but have lots of fast but haven't had chance yet.

WHat are you cycling mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> fast, only have access to fast to be honest and have used it pre wrokout for a week and enjoyed it, didnt do any longer due to time and work couldnt fit it in but can now
> 
> slow is something i will use in future for sure though
> 
> what you think??? meals and post or just few big hits through day (brekkie lunch Post etc)


i would do 3 shots a a day as it peaks 2.5 hours so am noon and post w/o .

defo post w/o though and do it on days off the gym aswell so 4 weeks every day .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I think that the Chinese GH is sh1te imo, I would stick to IPAM from Dat's board (any pointers needed, PM me).
> 
> I've used loads of slow slin and like it but have lots of fast but haven't had chance yet.
> 
> WHat are you cycling mate?


cheers buddy huge help of you could advice me, ive not used any peps yet but need to, is dats board private??

current cycle is just test, prov and adex, not sure what else to go with for ultimate mass/strength??

deffo wnt slin and either peps or gh in there, then maybe some dbol at decent dose for 8 weeks, having little deload over xmas then the big time training starts for the welsh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

agree with hg on toms peps defo better than cheap ****** gh lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy huge help of you could advice me, ive not used any peps yet but need to, is dats board private??
> 
> current cycle is just test, prov and adex, not sure what else to go with for ultimate mass/strength??
> 
> deffo wnt slin and either peps or gh in there, then maybe some dbol at decent dose for 8 weeks, having little deload over xmas then the big time training starts for the welsh


Dats board is private but you would get in today, I would recommend you anyhow. You are well known on forums so no issues.

No androgens in the cycle?

I have just been watching this vid - see what you think.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> agree with hg on toms peps defo better than cheap ****** gh lol


yer agree 100 percent rather spend more and see the **** work lol

isnt he private seller or something to only select few?? or did i dream that garbage up from nowhere?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> yer agree 100 percent rather spend more and see the **** work lol
> 
> isnt he private seller or something to only select few?? or did i dream that garbage up from nowhere?


never used him but his board is private


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

PM'ed you Rick, no worries, you'll be in sharpish.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheers HG huge help will get onto it today

today session was bench worked up to a 165 pause single easy enough with no pressing for ages so happy there

bicep tendonitis is agony now really painful as we speak any tips guys??? will peps help this at all???


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Tendinitis is just weak tendon, type 1 collagen will fix

HGH or peptides mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Tendinitis is just weak tendon, type 1 collagen will fix
> 
> HGH or peptides mate


what i thought buddy

going to have to take the dive and try some of these goodies at last

will get some peps for now then some hyge next month run that see how it goes


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> what i thought buddy
> 
> going to have to take the dive and try some of these goodies at last
> 
> will get some peps for now then some hyge next month run that see how it goes


Good choice, shoot them together , 10 mins following peptides use 1-2iu HGH,

Original hygene is gtg


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Good choice, shoot them together , 10 mins following peptides use 1-2iu HGH,
> 
> Original hygene is gtg


only gh i have access to anyway tbh, apart from generics and im not going down that road

sounds good mate cheers for the help


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Dats board is private but you would get in today, I would recommend you anyhow. You are well known on forums so no issues.
> 
> No androgens in the cycle?
> 
> I have just been watching this vid - see what you think.


sorry pal missed this, my **** pc is broke no sound will watch on laptop later and see what its about


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was as follows

18 inch deads

60kxloads

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

260kx1

300kx1

320kx1.. pb

then some stones, went really bad head went not even going to list it to be honest, biceps is fcked and sore as hell and heads gone now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update had few days off due to that horrible sesh and being ill and rundown, got events later today in gale force winds and rain lol

loving cycle , nice simple test and prov has been one of my best cycles yet, sitting just under 18.5 stone, measured quads and gained an inch and quarter in two week lol, there still crap though so hoping to carry on squatting 3-4 times a week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gotra love a welsh summer lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Gotra love a welsh summer lol


haha I know

today was

farmers

60kx20m

100kx20m

140kx20m

150kx20 with 2 drop grip wasnt there, nothign regular eents wont sort now though

arm over arm

2x sled with 200kg on concrete for 20ish mtr

stones

100/120/

100/120

170x1

170xfail slipped on shirt

husaffel stone 120kx 40mt


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today

paused bench

barxloads

60kx5

100kx5

140kx1

160kx1

140kx6

close grip paused

140kx4

120kx8

speed bench

120xfew

then loads of tricep work


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

been tired this week very heavy week in work in the cold and rain :-(

monday

worked up to few sets of 5 at 220kg squat

tuesday some bench

Thursday light overhead and tris

tendonitis is total agony constantly in gym and work now really fked up feel like sacking everything in like a whining bitch this week


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Where have you got tendonitis mate? I've got it in my right elbow/forearm and it's a massive pain in the ar5e.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Where have you got tendonitis mate? I've got it in my right elbow/forearm and it's a massive pain in the ar5e.


inside tendon bottom of bicep attatching to forearm, think smolov caused it to be honest , its in my left are but right gettin a little too now, agony in work lifting stones all day so never gets time to heal hoping GH and peps will help


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> inside tendon bottom of bicep attatching to forearm, think smolov caused it to be honest , its in my left are but right gettin a little too now, agony in work lifting stones all day so never gets time to heal hoping GH and peps will help


Ive got it in both triceps at elbows , its a bitch

Never had it before and only got it since benching again .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Ive got it in both triceps at elbows , its a bitch
> 
> Never had it before and only got it since benching again .


horrible isnt it mate, I Thought it may have been from the prov or adex bringing down water but think its smolov to be honest

you running any GH or peps currently?? if so helping at all joint wise??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> horrible isnt it mate, I Thought it may have been from the prov or adex bringing down water but think its smolov to be honest
> 
> you running any GH or peps currently?? if so helping at all joint wise??


running gh , cant say ive noticed much to start with but it is easing off .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> running gh , cant say ive noticed much to start with but it is easing off .


cheers buddy

Ive been icing it loads seems to help , i would rest it from pressing but work fcks it up al day anyway so wasting my time


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I got this in both elbow tendons from heavy weighted dips. It got so bad that I stopped all upper body work for 10 weeks or so earlier this year - this was when I ran that 3 times a week squatting routine. 10 weeks off and no more dips and they have been fine even with loads of benching...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> Ive been icing it loads seems to help , i would rest it from pressing but work fcks it up al day anyway so wasting my time


just press more lol its the only way .

ive got constant pins and needles in my outer forum arms into the small finger on both hands its a bitch .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I got this in both elbow tendons from heavy weighted dips. It got so bad that I stopped all upper body work for 10 weeks or so earlier this year - this was when I ran that 3 times a week squatting routine. 10 weeks off and no more dips and they have been fine even with loads of benching...


thats the problem with mine i got it when doing all the squatting weird,


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> thats the problem with mine i got it when doing all the squatting weird,


I popped something in my forearm last year whilst squatting lol. I did it unloading the 20kg plates


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I popped something in my forearm last year whilst squatting lol. I did it unloading the 20kg plates


haha, sods law mate

Ive jsut got back from asda with enough food to feed an army for weeks, going to hits some big cals tonight, minted lamb shanks, spuds cheese and bean, pizza and ice cream , lots of gold top milk with fruit blended

had to share my excitement , just need the thunderstorm outside to hold off for events tmoz


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my shopping trolley yesterday was full of tinned tatties meat and stews , people look at you funny :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today

yoke320x 20m ...3 sets

axle 110kg x5...3 sets

stones...abandoned due to tacky not working in cold weather and bicep hurting alot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> today
> 
> yoke320x 20m ...3 sets
> 
> ...


i hate stones outside :lol:

nice yokage mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i hate stones outside :lol:
> 
> nice yokage mate


cheers mate yoke was slow and felt tough lol

i hate stones full stop lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was lots of pressing with bands working tris hard

feeling strong but bicep is getting worse and is going to hold me back if doesnt change

force feeding today to help recovery got heavy week in work too


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> inside tendon bottom of bicep attatching to forearm, think smolov caused it to be honest , its in my left are but right gettin a little too now, agony in work lifting stones all day so never gets time to heal hoping GH and peps will help


http://www.rehbandsport.co.uk/c/3/elbow-supports-and-braces



I've been looking at these after speaking with the physio at the comp on sunday, apparently they can be very beneficial although obviously won't heal an existing injury and aren't cheap. I see a lot of guys wearing the standard sleeves.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> http://www.rehbandsport.co.uk/c/3/elbow-supports-and-braces
> 
> View attachment 139582
> 
> ...


cheers buddy think ive seen a few lads wearing them aswell look handy

cant see the reasoning but i hate relying on loads of bits and bobs to lift but will keep in minds

rest day today squats tmoz, hoping for 240x5 but im very tired and knees niggly from work

we will see


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today sesh

squats

235x5...PB

SLDL 220x5...pb

reg deads..250x5


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

going to include more of these now try for a big 280 SLDL this year


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sesh rick looking strong .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good sesh rick looking strong .


cheers big man

squats were tough today but deads felt good

feeling strong but very tired recently , may do a deload next week then back to some heavy triples


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice squat pb and sldls!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice squat pb and sldls!


cheers buddy means alot

new journal now ignore this one mate


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Your doing well banging out PB's with little injuries, nice work mate


----------

